# Was klebt denn da dran??



## kleene162 (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute an __ Krebsschere und __ Froschbiss so kleine "Dinger" gesehen. Sehen aus wie Schildläuse, aber die gibt's doch nich unter Wasser.. was kann das noch sein??

(Foto würde ich morgen mal versuchen)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2014)

Hi Kleene,

könnten Egelgelege sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (3. Mai 2014)

Hab ich auch überall an meinen Pflanzen ich frag mich nur woher meine __ Egel kommen


----------



## Herbine (3. Mai 2014)

Das hab ich gerade erst darüber gelesen
Egel in Frostfutter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2014)

Hi,

vor allem Hunde/Rollegel sind in fast jedem Wasserloch zu finden. Diese völlig harmlose Art schleppt man sich sehr leicht mit Pflanzen ein. Diese __ Egel betätigen sich als Regenwürmer des Gartenteiches (fressen pflanzliche und tierische Abfälle, auch gerne Fischfutterreste)

MfG Frank


----------



## kleene162 (4. Mai 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Das mit dem Foto hat gestern nich geklappt, ich werds aber heut noch ma probieren.
Ich denk nich, dass es __ Egel sind. könnte vielleicht eher Richtung Karpfenlaus gehen.. Habe gestern auch noch gesehen, dass an den Blättern so Schleimschläuche kleben, wo vermutlich Eier drin sind..
Sollte ich versuchen die Blätter abzuwischen und diese Dinger zu beseitigen?
Muss ich die Pflanzen beseitigen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Mai 2014)

Hi Kleene,

die Gallerteschläuche mit den Pünktchen drin sind jedenfalls Schneckengelege

MfG Frank


----------



## kleene162 (4. Mai 2014)

SO..  Fotos hab ich jetz ma gemacht, aber die sind leider sehr unscharf, da mein Handy anscheinend keine vernünftigen Bilder machen kann..
Vielleicht hilfts trotzdem weiter?!?!?

Bild1: auf dem Blatt, welches nach 6 Uhr zeigt, sitzen zwei dieser komischen "Linsen" (ich hoffe man erkennt es)
Bild 2: auf dem braunen Blatt weiter hinten sieht man so eine Schleimkapsel (durchsichtiges "Würmchen")
Bild3: Die Schleimkapsel unter dem Blatt in der Seitenansicht
Bild4: auch noch ma die Schleimkapsel
Bild5: noch ma diese "Linsen" auf den beiden Blättern, die nach 12 Uhr zeigen


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2014)

__ Schnecken und Schneckenlaich.


----------



## Titran (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Kleene

Das ist Schneckenlaich


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2014)

Also auf dem ersten Foto ist ein __ Egel-Ei. Das letzte Foto könnte ein wenig Schärfe vertragen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Mai 2014)

Hi Kleene,

diese dunklen Linsen sind wie ich schon am Anfang vermutete Egeleier

MfG Frank


----------



## kleene162 (5. Mai 2014)

ok, danke 

und was mach ich nun damit?
__ schnecken sind ja schon ma nich schlecht, oder??
und die __ egel? sollte ich die gleich ma entfernen, ehe da noch was schlüpft?
oder gehen die eh von allein ein, denn ich hab ja keine Fische, nur ein paar __ Molche im Teich.. oder saugen die dann die Molche aus??


----------



## Limnos (6. Mai 2014)

Apropos unscharfe Bilder!

Man fotografiert besser aus größerem Abstand und macht mit einem Bearbeitungsprogramm Ausschnittsvergrößerungen. Im Übrigen kann ich nicht erkennen, was wie Schneckenlaich aussieht. Allerdings auch keine Egelkokons.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2014)

Wolfgang,
setzt mal die Brille auf.
So was wie Schneckenlaich kann man schon - mit etwas Phantasie - erkennen
O.k., die Egeleier habe ich auch nicht gesehen, aber...
das sind keine __ Blutegel, die deine Fische leersaugen. Du solltest über jedes Lebewesen in deinem Teich froh sein. Alle sind nützlich (und sei es als Fischfutter).
petra


----------



## troll20 (6. Mai 2014)

pema schrieb:


> und sei es als Fischfutter


Aber sie hat doch gar keine Fische


----------



## pema (6. Mai 2014)

Na ja,
dann eben als Molchfutter.
petra


----------



## kleene162 (6. Mai 2014)

naja, als ihr was von __ egel geschrieben hattet, habe ich ma gegooglet und dabei kam raus, dass die an den fischen saugen würden, daher meine Frage..
Hab nix gegen Lebewesen im Teich, will nur keine __ Parasiten....

Hab ja Versucht von weiter weg zu fotografieren und habe auch im Bearbeitungsprogramm Ausschnitte gemacht..
wollte auch gern versuchen Pfeile einzufügen, aber dabei wäre die Bildqualität noch schlechter geworden....
Die Handykamera is leider sehr schlecht....

Deswegen hab ich ja versucht zu jedem Bild etwas zu schreiben, wo die "Dinger" zu sehen/zu erahnen sein solln.. die "Egel" sin so braune Linsen, der "Schneckenlaich" is durchsichtiger Glibber. einmal is er auf einem Blatt (schlecht zu sehen) und einmal von der Seite unter einem Blatt (sieht aus, als wenn da noch Wasser dran hängt)



aber ich entnehme euren Aussagen, dass ich nix unternehmen muss..
ok..
Danke


----------



## Limnos (7. Mai 2014)

Ok Ich habe es übersehen. Ich muss übrigens, wenn ich etwas näher betrachten will, die Brille absetzen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## kleene162 (31. März 2015)

so wie es aussiehht hattet ihr recht 
ich hab dieses Jahr ganz viele kleine __ Schnecken in meinem Teich... ich vermute Posthornschnecken und Spitzschlamm (oder Schammspitz ?!)


----------

